# introducing myself



## philipjfry2 (May 30, 2010)

i am a recent grad from portland community college with a degree in hvac/ facilities maintainance, and i have a job working at a hospital in the boiler plant, there i maintain the boilers, chillers, cooling towers, pumps, and filters, the general stuff we do, is some plumbing (routing domestic water to the deaerator feed tank, and unclog drains 
the boilers we work on are three cleaver brooks 500 horsepower firetube boilers, 

and i also do some plumbing around the house too, i installed a pool heater and a new pump on our pool, i have also unclogged a stubborn floor drain in the basement of our house

this is what the boilers i work with look like


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to plumbing zone. Introductions should be posted in intro section.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome! I had the pleasure of having to take one of those units out of a commercial heating plant once. Fun times!


----------

